
Visual Dataflow for Observable Notebooks - jashkenas
https://observablehq.com/@observablehq/introducing-visual-dataflow
======
mpalmer
This is excellent; big UI/UX win. Just surfacing the dependency graph that was
already there in the background makes a huge difference to my mental model of
a notebook.

